

Ask HN: Project Ideas? - ninetax

I'm taking a Verification and Validation graduate course and we get to pick a small project we can complete in 5 weeks.<p>The requirements are pretty broad: It has to be something to do with either:<p>* Specifications
* Static Analysis
* Dynamic Analysis
* Modeling<p>I don't have any solid use case yet but I think it could be cool to do something with dynamic analysis on python and using d3js to do (real time?) visualization of that analysis. There are just so many uses for dynamic analysis though, I can think of anything useful.<p>I am completely open to ideas though. I know python, java, javascript, etc.<p>Anyone have a cool use cases or ideas?
======
eduardordm
This would be cool: small app that would scrape METAR/TAF information from
almost all pan-american airports, guess/read the rainfall measurements verify
the relationship between corn and wheat prices and rainfall - and maybe even
make some informed guesses about small fluctuations in commodities prices and
make money on day trading.

~~~
ninetax
Oh that does sound cool! It might be a little much given the time frame, but
I'll look into it. Thanks!

